# Pair Of Whizzers



## tommydale1950 (May 28, 2016)

Got a call last night and my buddy tells me there are a pair of Whizzers? for sale not far from me for cheap . Grabbin the camera and will update later this am...Tom


----------



## Vincer (May 28, 2016)

Good luck.

Vince


----------



## bicycle larry (May 28, 2016)

oh good like to see them


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 28, 2016)

This is what I found, NOT Whizzers but ya gotta go look...


----------



## Maskadeo (May 28, 2016)

Those are the rare mountain style whizzers!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Pair of whizzers you say?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Crazy8 (May 28, 2016)

Dis thwed tuk huj dumpa!


----------



## Vincer (May 28, 2016)

What's that old saying, if it's to good to be true is usually isn't.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2016)

Those are just about xactly what I fingered you'd find. [grin].

Ohh but wait, quick hop In the truck, here's more on my local Craig's list: the top is only $400 and the bottom must be discounted as it's only 375$ Hurry, Hurry!


----------



## Whizzerick (May 29, 2016)

Bummer... But as they say: 'Leave no stone unturned'...


----------

